# thoughts on remington r 25's



## FarmallH (Dec 11, 2011)

Has anyone had any experience with the r 25's in 308? I am considering getting one. How well does it stack up to the 700's? Thank you


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

I can't afford one but know a guy that can. It is as accurate as he is. Seems to function well.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

If you're not stuck on buying a Remmy give Fred Bear a shout he has a DPMS Oracle in 308 (7.62x51) and shoots sub MOA.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Mine jammed on the 2nd round I ever put thru it and it had to go back to remington after spending the day with a gunsmith removing the stuck round. I sold it the next week.

Of course your mileage may vary, but my experience with mine was pretty crummy.


----------



## FarmallH (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks for the tip don I appreciate it. Ive had some problems with dpms i had a colt but sold it to get my xcr. I like the r25 but I am concerned it isnt even close to the 700 in accuracy.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

You shouldn't have any issues with hunting accuracy. I was going to get one but got a deal on the Oracle instead. It shoots MOA out to 400 yards with my hand loads. My R15 is a virtual tack driver so I'd expect the R25 to perform the same.


----------

